# Soneone Knows Something....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Dow down 50 points.
Dish +$1.39
GMH +$0.75

What am I missing today?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

DISH is listed on the NASDAQ.

And the NASDAQ is up.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

NASDAQ is up 0.93%. Dish is up near 9%. I don't think there is a relationship or reason there.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard, 

Are you that smart to have figured something out?? :sure:


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

What could it be?


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

...that the stock market is incredibly stupid and that you have better odds in Vegas...


----------



## J Rath (Apr 14, 2002)

RKing, 

I noticed that yesterday too and my first thought "what news made that happen?", although I haven't seen anything. Somebody obviously got excited about E* stock yesterday, but for what reason, I guess only they know!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Dish and DirecTV advertising is picking up in NYC and it's getting to be holiday time. Sales should increase, hence the probable uptick in the stocks.

NYC perception impacts the markets as most fund managers and brokers work here in the Metro area.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Richard,
> 
> Are you that smart to have figured something out?? :sure: *


I don`t know ..... "Richie K" did not figure out he should sell his 2000+ shares of Echostar about 18 months ago when it was upwards of $75.00 per


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Do I detect a bit of envy there Frappy? I appreciate your worrying about my financial condition, but I will be just fine, thanks. Having a long term perspective and an average cost of $2.50, I don't really care. I suggest that you get over your obsession with me and get on with your life. Do you log everything that I post anywhere on the net to keep track of such data? 

By the way, do you ever have any positive comments to make about anything, or can you only make smart mouthed remarks?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well I logged all your Twins posts and will save them for a later date. :grin:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

How about getting back on thread and leaving these discussions to private messages or Potpourri?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Today the markets are down on the latest weak consumer confidence report, but Echostar is barely touched by the downturn. 

Has anyone heard any news to support the stock price strength?


----------

